# Milk



## Val999 (May 12, 2016)

For some time now I have been buying semi skimmed milk as I thought it was better for me. However now I am on a LCHF diet should I be better off getting the full fat milk. I don't have much anyway, only in tea and coffee and mixed with eggs when scrambling as I don't like the taste of the stuff.


----------



## DeusXM (May 12, 2016)

It doesn't really make much of a difference. The amount of sugar in milk is pretty minimal unless you're drinking a lot of it and full-fat milk effectively doesn't contain fewer carbs than semi-skimmed.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 12, 2016)

I still use semi skimmed milk in my tea/coffee, but I now use almond milk to make my porridge in the morning.


----------



## Val999 (May 12, 2016)

I wasn't thinking about the sugar and/or carb content I was thinking of the fat element and if more fat in the milk would be better for me as I am cutting back on carbs. But as I am not having much each day anyway I guess it probably wouldn't make much difference. Porridge ? Yuk !!!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 12, 2016)

If you are having just a small amount I wouldnt worry too much. Im lucky with porridge as it brings my blood levels down in the morning!


----------



## Val999 (May 12, 2016)

That's good Stitch if you can stomach it.


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 12, 2016)

Val999 said:


> For some time now I have been buying semi skimmed milk as I thought it was better for me. However now I am on a LCHF diet should I be better off getting the full fat milk. I don't have much anyway, only in tea and coffee and mixed with eggs when scrambling as I don't like the taste of the stuff.


Have you tried no milk in your scrambled eggs but a good dollop of butter, (damn it, I'm hungry again that's twice today.)


----------



## Martin Canty (May 12, 2016)

Couldn't resist.....


----------



## robert@fm (May 15, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Couldn't resist.....









(Your Benny Hill video doesn't work in the UK.)


----------



## Kal-el (May 15, 2016)

Val999 said:


> For some time now I have been buying semi skimmed milk as I thought it was better for me. However now I am on a LCHF diet should I be better off getting the full fat milk. I don't have much anyway, only in tea and coffee and mixed with eggs when scrambling as I don't like the taste of the stuff.


Hi there how are you finding the lchf diet? Im a little confused as a few people on here are doing it! I understand the low carb part, but high fat? Ive been told to basically stay away from high fat stuff and just to have it now & again! Ta


----------



## stephknits (May 15, 2016)

How about trying Almond milk?  Tastes much nicer in my opinion as I couldn't face full fat milk either.


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2016)

Kal-el said:


> Hi there how are you finding the lchf diet? Im a little confused as a few people on here are doing it! I understand the low carb part, but high fat? Ive been told to basically stay away from high fat stuff and just to have it now & again! Ta


Fat has been demonised for the past 30 years, which is why everything has been about 'low fat' this, that and the other - usually anything described as low fat could also be described as 'high sugar', as this is what the manufacturers replaced it with  Also, much of the information in the past was for people with diabetes to 'eat plenty of starchy carbs'  However, there are more recent studies that fat is NOT the demon ingredient it has been portrayed as - you may have noticed the rise in the media of all the new research about sugar and that THIS is the cause of all the obesity problems  So it's worth reading up on the subject and coming to your own conclusions. Many people here have found great success with LCHF diets, some manage well on a more moderate carb and fat intake - really I think it is down to the individual to try and find what combination works for them, both in managing their blood glucose levels, and in providing them with the choice and flexibility that suits their lifestyle. Personally, I like to keep to a moderate diet, with no particular emphasis on any element - so, I eat the amount and type of carbs that I tolerate well, and don't stress about any fat in my diet, since I'm not eating a tub of lard with every meal


----------



## grovesy (May 15, 2016)

You have to find what works for you and stick to long term.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2016)

Well if you have a ton of weight to lose - you wouldn't increase your fat.  It's useful to, if you need to put on weight though.

A well balanced diet is what you need to achieve whoever you are - whether D or not - and moderation in all things except laughter!

People do have terrible trouble with portion sizes and don't realise for starters that the protein element of any meal should not exceed the size of your average flip-top 20 fag packet.  Sadly with the vilification of the cigarette, people who know what that size actually is automatically, are literally dying out!  Haven't spoken to a dietician for years and years - whatever are they using as a size comparison these days? (always used to be the fag packet cos absolutely everybody knew that size)

Anyway, small fillet steak size.  So even if you fry the steak in butter - it won't actually have all that much on it because it isn't huge.  Plus fat is very useful if you aren't on insulin, to slow down the action of 'too fast' carbs in a meal.  (People on fast acting insulin before meals have great difficulty with slow-acting carbs, since the insulin often hits their bloodstream quicker than the carbs do, sending them hypo - then hours after a massive spike in BG.  Pasta + fat (eg masses of cheese and/or cream) does this for me - the spike from the pasta happens 5 or 6 hours after I eat it!)


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2016)

When I was young & on fixed insulin & set to 50grms of carbs per meal. I did NOT like food or eating. My mother could not give me enough carbs . I used to have Milk & sometimes up to 6pts a day. Only broke any bones when about 30 (strong bones & teeth)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 21, 2016)

I drink loads of milk and after being pushed off full fat by my doctor who asked me to try semi skimmed for a trial period I have ended up drinking full skimmed and to be perfectly honest I now actually prefer skimmed milk to the other stuff. I do drink an awful lot of the stuff for no other reason than the fact that I really do like milk.


----------



## David H (May 22, 2016)

The higher the Fat content the lower the Lactose - Cream has very little lactose (sugar)


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I drink loads of milk and after being pushed off full fat by my doctor who asked me to try semi skimmed for a trial period I have ended up drinking full skimmed and to be perfectly honest I now actually prefer skimmed milk to the other stuff. I do drink an awful lot of the stuff for no other reason than the fact that I really do like milk.


I went full-skimmed years and years ago, full-fat is like drinking lard to me now!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I went full-skimmed years and years ago, full-fat is like drinking lard to me now!




As a kid my older brother used to take me to a milk distribution centre 15 miles away to see one if his friends. We always ended up buying bottles of super full fat which was branded as 'Jersey'. We used to drink it because it was more 'healthy'!!!!!!!! Than regular milk. It had so much fat in it that if you removed the orange foil cap that you used to get on old style milk bottles and turned the bottle upside down nothing would come out. You had to take a knife and cut through the cream and stir it before the milk would flow. Very healthy indeed


----------



## Robin (May 22, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> As a kid my older brother used to take me to a milk distribution centre 15 miles away to see one if his friends. We always ended up buying bottles of super full fat which was branded as 'Jersey'. We used to drink it because it was more 'healthy'!!!!!!!! Than regular milk. It had so much fat in it that if you removed the orange foil cap that you used to get on old style milk bottles and turned the bottle upside down nothing would come out. You had to take a knife and cut through the cream and stir it before the milk would flow. Very healthy indeed


That used to happen with ordinary silver top sometimes, maybe it depended on the time of year and what the cows were eating. My mum used to spoon it off and let us have 'top of the milk' on our pudding instead of custard. You never see it nowadays, not that I drink full fat anyway, but I suspect most milk is homogenised these days.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> That used to happen with ordinary silver top sometimes, maybe it depended on the time of year and what the cows were eating. My mum used to spoon it off and let us have 'top of the milk' on our pudding instead of custard. You never see it nowadays, not that I drink full fat anyway, but I suspect most milk is homogenised these days.



Yes, I think it is because it's all homogenised now.  When I was a child and we had the milkman deliver it in glass bottles and leave it on the step the birds occasionally used to peck through the foil top to get at the cream on top.


----------



## Annette (May 23, 2016)

Robin said:


> You never see it nowadays, not that I drink full fat anyway, but I suspect most milk is homogenised these days.


You do still occasionally get it. I get both full fat for my OH and full skimmed for me (cant stand the taste of full fat these days). Just every now and then, when I try to pour from his newly opened bottle, it doesnt come out, because of the cream. I have to stick the end of a spoon in to get the glug of cream out before any milk comes.


----------



## HOBIE (May 25, 2016)

When I was a kid gold top on porridge was v nice. Am pleased I have not got a sweet tooth


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> As a kid my older brother used to take me to a milk distribution centre 15 miles away to see one if his friends. We always ended up buying bottles of super full fat which was branded as 'Jersey'. We used to drink it because it was more 'healthy'!!!!!!!! Than regular milk. It had so much fat in it that if you removed the orange foil cap that you used to get on old style milk bottles and turned the bottle upside down nothing would come out. You had to take a knife and cut through the cream and stir it before the milk would flow. Very healthy indeed


That on cornflakes was one of my favourites  as a kid !


----------



## Daryl Smith (Jun 16, 2016)

Val999 said:


> I wasn't thinking about the sugar and/or carb content I was thinking of the fat element and if more fat in the milk would be better for me as I am cutting back on carbs. But as I am not having much each day anyway I guess it probably wouldn't make much difference. Porridge ? Yuk !!!


Porridge is really good for breakfast if you can eat it as keeps you full for longer. Good with Skyr yogurt and Blueberries.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Daryl Smith said:


> Porridge is really good for breakfast if you can eat it as keeps you full for longer. Good with Skyr yogurt and Blueberries.


Welcome to the forum @Daryl Smith


----------

